# Eure House-Music Favouriten



## Joel-92 (29. August 2011)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren, was eure House-Music Favouriten sind. Mit Youtube Link wäre klasse!


----------



## AeroX (29. August 2011)

Dutch House: 
Afrojack,Steve aoki,Kaskade,chuckie,Calvin harris,Bobby Burns,angger dimas, Dimitri Vegas & like Mike, laidback Luke (<3)... 

Progressive House: 
Deadmau5

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein 
Youtube ist dank iPhone nicht drin


----------



## MasterFreak (2. September 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-uNugOeRF8 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzOFyYmcrQU&feature=related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBaeqD8mn6k und viele Dutch House Dirty House, Hard Electro usw. Track mehr


----------



## troppa (2. September 2011)

Adamski feat. Seal - Killer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP0kGoGnmi4

Schnapp! - Agathe Bauer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z33tH-JdPDg

Orbital - Halcyon + On + On
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV-hSgL1R74

The Nightcrawlers - Push the Feeling On (Dub of Doom)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n79kp5eJZC0

Leftfield & Lydon - Open Up (Dervish Overdrive)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgBRX7gsRAE

Daft Punk - Phoenix
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-go_aJ6uGgU

Die anderen Tracks von Homework sind auch der Hammer.

C&C Music Factory - Gonna Make You Sweat (Everybody Dance Now)
Das Original is nicht auf YT


----------



## troppa (2. September 2011)

Ooooopppsss Sry 4 Doppelpost. Bitte löschen. Danke.


----------

